# How to Post a Recipe



## Peg

Please use the following format

List ingredients in order of mixing

List ingredients in metric units Conversion Tables

List how to mix ingredients

List how long you cook the ingredients

List number of servings

List nutritional value in grams of protein/fat/carb


----------

